# Buffed- Fragen



## yves1993 (17. Mai 2009)

Hallöle Comm,

Erstmal vorweg, ja das hier ist das falsche Forum, Bitte verschiebt es, ich finde nicht das passende Unterforum zu meinem Anliegen.

Also ich hätte nur kurz 2 Fragen die hier das Forum betreffen...:

Erstens: Wozu ist dieser ''Zitieren'' -Button unter jedem Post gut? Wenn man darauf drückt wird er rot und das + wird zum -, mehr dann aber auch nicht.
Kann mir jemand den wirklichen Nutzen/ Sinn dieses Buttons verraten? Habs bis jetzt immer noch nicht herausgefunden und irgendwie nervt mich das jetzt^^

Zweitens: Wie macht man eine Umfrage? o_O Hab wirklich nicht den blassesten Schimmer wie das geht und wie man das macht. Kann mir bitte Jemand kurz per PM die Anleitung dazu geben?

Danke.

Nochmals ja es ist das Falsche Forum, bitte um Verschieben des Themas, das hier ist halt das meist genutzte Forum...
Ausserdem Flames jeder Art kümmern mich nen Dreck, also braucht ihr euch nicht daran die Finger wund zu tippen...

Sobald die Frage beantwortet ist, die ich mit Sufu nicht gefunden habe, (vlt auch nicht die richtigen Begriffe eingegeben habe naja egal)..wird dieser Thread im nichts verschwiden..

so long...  

edit: Tippfehler korrigiert...


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Erstens: Wozu ist dieser ''Zitieren'' -Button unter jedem Post gut? Wenn man darauf drückt wird er rot und das + wird zum -, mehr dann aber auch nicht.
> Kann mir jemand den wirklicen Nutzen/ Sinn dieses Buttons verraten? Habs bis jetzt immer noch nicht herausgefunden und irgendwie nervt mich das jetzt^^



Damit kannst du aussuchen ob du mit den "Antworten"-Button, der direkt dabneben ist, den Betrag zitieren möchtest.

bei + = ja

bei - = nein


----------



## yves1993 (17. Mai 2009)

Ah ok, vielen Dank.  
Da fällt mir noch etwas auf: Kann ich auch mit diesem Button ein Zitat, wie manche user es haben, in meine Signatur einbringen? (Also mit dem roten Pfeil der zum Thread führt und so)

Wenn ja: Wie?^^  
Wenn nein: Wie mach ich trotzdem so ein Zitat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Erstmal vorweg, ja das hier ist das falsche Forum, Bitte verschiebt es, ich finde nicht das passende Unterforum zu meinem Anliegen.


Ich behaupte schon mal das du sehr wohl weist wo es hingehört, aber es hier schreibst weil du hoffst am meisten und schnellsten Antworten zu bekommen.


----------



## yves1993 (17. Mai 2009)

Nein, es gäbe da mehrere Themen zur Auswahl, und ja hier gibt es mehr Antworten...
Selbst dann ist es noch egal da ich mal hoffe dass es bald verschoben wird...

Weisst du dann die Antwort vielleicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Weisst du dann die Antwort vielleicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meine Antwort lautet Forumtroll! Und weist du wieso?
Weil wie man hier unschwer erkennen kann weist du wie man Zitate macht.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1646898

Oder leidest du unter Demenz?


----------



## Nexilein (18. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Meine Antwort lautet Forumtroll! Und weist du wieso?
> Weil wie man hier unschwer erkennen kann weist du wie man Zitate macht.
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1646898
> 
> Oder leidest du unter Demenz?



Es ging ihm ja nicht darum wie man zitiert, sondern wofür der "ZITIEREN" Button neben dem "ANTWORTEN" Button da ist.

Kann man durch überlegen den Sinn dieses Buttons erschließen?
-> Ja

Muß man deswegen einen Thread erstellen?
-> nicht zwingend

Funktioniert der Button bzw. hat seine Betätigung irgendwelche sichtbaren Auswirkungen?
-> Bei mir nicht

Bei ihm wohl auch nicht, und deshalb hat er dann wohl eben doch diesen Thread aufgemacht...


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Mai 2009)

Wenn er zitieren kann muss er auch wissen wofür das da ist. Wenn ich den Fernseher per Knopf einschalte weis ich auch wozu der Knopf da ist. Sorry, aber so eine Frage ist wirklich mehr als dämlich.


----------



## Nexilein (18. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wenn er zitieren kann muss er auch wissen wofür das da ist. Wenn ich den Fernseher per Knopf einschalte weis ich auch wozu der Knopf da ist. Sorry, aber so eine Frage ist wirklich mehr als dämlich.



Aber mit dem Button zitiert man doch garnicht. Der Button hat bei mir keinerlei Funktion...

Damit möchte ich jetzt aber nicht seinen Post verteidigen^^


----------



## Wizzbeast (18. Mai 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Aber mit dem Button zitiert man doch garnicht. Der Button hat bei mir keinerlei Funktion...
> 
> Damit möchte ich jetzt aber nicht seinen Post verteidigen^^



Mhm hab auch gerade festgestellt das trotz "Zitieren -" zitiert wird, anscheinend hat der button echt keine Funktion, es wird trotzdem zitiert egal was ich einstelle wenn ich über den "antwort" button bei einer anderen Antwort antworte, und nicht den ganz unten nehme... Interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Falls du den Button klickst, und das + zu - wird zitierst du den gewählten Beitrag. Man könnte es auch einfach mit " ANTWORTEN machen. Jedoch kannst du mit dem zitieren Button mehrere Beiträge zitieren und zu jedem eine Antwort oder was weiss ich geben.


----------



## Wizzbeast (18. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Falls du den Button klickst, und das + zu - wird zitierst du den gewählten Beitrag. Man könnte es auch einfach mit " ANTWORTEN machen. Jedoch kannst du mit dem zitieren Button mehrere Beiträge zitieren und zu jedem eine Antwort oder was weiss ich geben.



Ah Danke, wieder was gelernt. An den TE: Du kannst das also nutzen wenn du mehrere Threads in Deiner Antwort zitieren willst. Du klickst an den Antworten die Du zitieren willst auf das +Zitieren (das dann rot wird und dir damit anzeigt das du es angewählt hast.) Wenn Du so alle Antworten die Du zitieren willst angewählt hast, klickst du ganz unten, unter allen Antworten auf den Button "Antworten", nicht auf den Antworten Button direkt bei den Antworten der anderen. Und so zitierst Du in Deiner Antwort alle markierten Antworten.


----------



## yves1993 (18. Mai 2009)

Tja da hast du aber ganz schön etwas verfehlt! 
Ich habe nicht gefragt wie man in einem Thread ein Zitat macht, sondern wie man so ein Zitat in seiner _SIGNATUR_ macht...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Mai 2009)

Wie man was in eine Signatur schreibt scheinst du ja zu wissen. Was würde wohl passieren wenn man was zitiert und das in die Signatur einfügt?

Edit:
Achja bevor du noch mal fragst wie man eine Umfrage erstellt. Schau mal was in dem folgenden Fenster steht wenn man auf "Neues Thema" klickt. Das Wort *Umfrageeinstellungen* ist sicherlich nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## Nexilein (18. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Falls du den Button klickst, und das + zu - wird zitierst du den gewählten Beitrag. Man könnte es auch einfach mit " ANTWORTEN machen. Jedoch kannst du mit dem zitieren Button mehrere Beiträge zitieren und zu jedem eine Antwort oder was weiss ich geben.



Wieder was gelernt. Ich habe ja gesagt der Thread ist nicht ganz unberechtigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (21. Mai 2009)

Und woher sol ich den Kniff mit copy/ paste denn wissen?
Hast dus denn von anfang an von selbst herausgefunden?
Quasi jedes Wissen das man im Leben erlangt hat man nur weil irgendwo irgendwer jemandem Teile oder das Ganze gesagt/ beigebracht/ gezeigt/ erklärt hat.

Naja danke trotzdem.
Man dass man aber immer alles sofort wissen muss um hier net als Troll dargestellt zu werden...Pff.


----------

